# 1994 Sea Doo XP motor in a 14' Jon



## bulldog

This was my first ever build a few years ago. It was pretty cool to do and I learned a ton of lessons on this build that I incorporated in to my newest build. This boat started out as a 1950's 1436 aluminum boat that weighed about 400 pounds because of the waterlogged foam under the seats. I had a nice plastic canoe that I traded for a 1994 Sea Doo XP waver runner that I believe had a 650 cc motor. I can't recall a lot of the details as I gave all the receipts and most of the pics to the guy who bought it from me. I cut a hole in to the bottom of the boat for the Sea Doo hull and used lots of long rivets and silicone to seal everything up. I used a large portion of the sea doo hull so I did not have to fashion any motor mounts or anything. Needless to say it still leaked and I tried all kinds of ways to make it stop. That is one of the reasons I sold it, I was to the end of my leash with frustration about the leaking.

After getting the motor in I made a motor cover out of 1" steel tubing and aluminum sheet. It had a pretty cool flaming skull graphic on top of the motor cover along with some cool looking air scoops. I had the whole outside of the boat sprayed with Duraliner (I think that was the name) spray in bed liner which looked really cool but weighed a lot I think. I made the switch panel out of diamond plate and the stick steer was made out of the origial handle bars just cut down and turned vertical. Seat out of an old dune buggy. The seat had a hinge to let it fold forward so the motor cover hinged correctly. Carpet was from Lowes and the middle seat I had covered by a professional shop with a carbon fiber looking vinyl. I had a cavitation plate put on the intake grate to keep it from cavitating so bad. In 6" chop you couldn't go any where. The grate scrubbed off some top speed for sure but the intake grate fixed it. 

It was a cool boat but too small for me. Went an estimated 30-35 mph but would get there in about 3 seconds. That thing was stupid fast. Steering was a little wide you could say and a lot of my friends hit the bank. I ended up selling it to a guy in Tennessee for about 1/3 of what I had in to it. Cool little boat. 

One of the best times I ever had on that boat was on the Missouri river. I was going full speed and hit a sand bar which flung me and my buddy sitting in front of me darn near out of the boat. Messed his knee up good. Took a long time to get it back in the water and we started going and a 15 lb carp jumped in the boat and scared the absolute crap out of me. It hit my buddy in the shoulder and landed basically in my lap. Good times!!


----------



## silver99gt

i have a buddy from steelville, mo that has built several of these, one with a 1200 engine. they are ridiculous coming out of the hole, just wish they went faster on top end...like the jet ski did lol. cool looking boat, looks like you have some hours in it. my buddy used fiberglass and after he set the pump in the boat and riveted it in to seal it all up. a lot of fiberglass. i rode in one of his once...for about 4 mins....then i was ready to get out lol.


----------



## bulldog

Couldn't agree more. That thing would get out fo the hole real fast and then top out. It would be awesome to have a boat that would get out of the hole really fast and then get up to 60 or 70 mph. How does that Shoal Runner do? Pretty fast out of the hole and top speed?


----------



## silver99gt

it doesnt do too bad. doesnt quite run like my outboard did. it comes out of the hole great, just wish it had more top end. It runs around 52 everything bone stock. this winter that'll change. it has a chewed to crap impeller in it which doesnt help. i just like the ride, driveability, and easyness of having an inboard being able to work on it myself and all.


----------



## majkowskid

i'm in the process of building one of these right now. build info in the conversions section under "jet jon build pics"

i'm using a fiberglass boat that looks like a bathtub to build mine. it's killing me waiting to get it in the water... lots of fun to build, but lots of time too... i'm seeing the finish line now however!


----------



## bulldog

I saw your build. I'm interested to see seat position as the motor looks pretty much in the middle. Looks good so far though. Good luck!!


----------



## majkowskid

yeah, that's been my major problem so far, as the hull i fiberglassed in came out of a 3 seater jet ski. the pump shaft was long because of this, extending the engine to the middle of the boat. it's acually not the middle... about 1.5-2 foot rear of middle. 

I think i'm going to take Ranchero50s idea and try to basically straddle the motor from benind, like riding a motorcycle. i'm used to riding a chopper, so it may work out good


----------



## bulldog

Ranchero's boat is one of if not the best constructed jet jon's I have ever seen and let me tell you, I have seen about every one on the internet. He knows his stuff. I'd take any advice he gives you to heart.


----------



## gotasquirt

ranchcros boat is nice but i think mines just as nice hehe


----------



## Ranchero50

Thanks for the compliments guys. I think these jet jons are all very cool in their own way. 

Squirt, you have toys I only dream about playing with and it shows in the quality of your build. I'm not allowed to be envious but it's a very nice jet boat.

Dog, this one shows that it does what it's supposed to, definately within a budget, and does it well.

Kid, yours will work out as long as you keep thinking ahead of your build. There are 100 what if's that limited my design to what I have or could feasibly build.

Mine has turned out how I wanted it. If I was allowed one wish, that would be 10-12" wider so I could run around without it tipping so much.

Kudos to all the jet jon builders out there, except the hacks [-X 

Jamie


----------

